# Amiens, France



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Amiens is a city of 136,105 inhabitants and the 273,814 inh in the metro area located in Northern France.
It is the biggest and Capital city of Picardie region.
Amiens is famous for its big cathedral Notre-Dame d'Amiens (the biggest of France) and the 104m high Perret tower build in the 1950's.

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18.








19.








20.








21.








22.








23.








24.








25.








26.








27.








28.








29.








30.








31.








32.








33.








34.








35.








36.








37.








38.








39.








40.








41.








42.








43.








44.








45.








46.








47.








48.








49.








50.








51.








52.








53.








54.








55.








56.








57.








58.








59.








60.








61.








62.








63.








64.








65.








66.








67.








68.








69.








70.








71.








72.








73.








74.








75.








76








77.








78.








79.








80.








81.








82.








83.








84.








85.








86.








87.








88.








89.








90.








91.








92.








93.








94.








95.








96.








97.








98.








99.








100.








101.








102.








103.








104.








105.








106.








107.








108.








109.








110.








111.








112.








113.








114.








115.








116.








117.








118.








119.









Aix les Bains
Annecy
Arles and Nîmes
Avignon
Chambéry
Clermont-Ferrand
Dijon
Grenobe, part 1 2
Le Mans
Lille, part 1 2 3
Lyon, part 1 2 3 4
Marseille, part 1 2 3
Orléans 
Rouen
Saint Étienne
Tours
Valence


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

The city was destroyed in one of the WWs? That's what I guess seeing those pictures. Your pictures sure are great and thank you very much for them...but the city itself looks rather bland and boring.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Looks very Belgian.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

you never cease to amaze me with your beautiful photos of French cities.
thanks for the tour man.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Nice pics but the city looks a lit bittle depressing(my opnion).


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Some nice architecture when you look closely, but also a good share of dull looking buildings such as in pic 108.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

This is probably the most insulting thing I can say, but it looks so much like a British city... in fact, even drabber... Its drabness is quite solid and consistent though unlike other bomb torn British cities like Southampton or Coventry... at least Amiens has a consistent height of building and residential floors in the centre... the British equivalent would have a rather dead centre, less consistency in height and design, the same general 1950s/60s drabness, broken with the odd weird discordant building, or retail warehouse... 

On the plus side, it looks liek the city has had some good work on its streets/paving etc... simple and tasteful, I love the narrow river with footbridges across, the walls of trees are very classy (none of those in the UK, far too posh), and the thin tower, and modern rail station? are very cool


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Interesting pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amiens is my lovely, very nice town in France  i really love that town, thanks Minato for those photos kay:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I really like the look of the front facade of the cathedral. Also the tall slim building interests me. I shall have to look for further information.


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ it's called Tour Perret. Some info here (Wiki in French)


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for info juanico. I did not know about this one even though construction started over 60 years ago. I really like it.


----------



## akietta (May 16, 2011)

france is a economically best country but


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_____


----------



## fe_lipe (Dec 10, 2009)

As steppenwolf said, it looks quite british... not in a bad way though. Interesting how some modern buildings are mixed with old ones. 

Liked it!


----------



## SandraH (Oct 8, 2012)

De todas essas cidades Francesas ANGERS E NANTES são muitas as mais bonitas e modernas com um turismo muito bom.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely cathedral. I once visited that one while waiting for a train connection. The rest if the city isn't beautiful or exciting, but also not ugly or boring. The reconstruction architecture is better than the German counterparts. Here and there you see a glimpse of the old architecture and how the city must have looked before the bombing. Best modernist building in the city is Tour Perret: coll landmark!

By the way, this place looks completely different than the rest of the city. Like you're in another time and world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tour Perret its really a very nice tower, i liked it very much.


----------



## Hourdel (Sep 5, 2021)

*HBM Quai de la Passerelle*
Old social housing in Amiens, built in 1932.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amiens


----------

